# Rod racks



## raw10628 (May 23, 2004)

Looking to build a rod rack for the back of the truck for heading down to the beach. Wanted to see if some of you could posts some picks of your racks. Just looking to get some ideas on how I want to make it. Thanks.


----------



## zuk11 (Apr 23, 2005)

i dont know you that well to show you my rack.







Just kidding give me until tomorrow with it being dark the pic would suck.


----------



## raw10628 (May 23, 2004)

zuk11 said:


> i dont know you that well to show you my rack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got beads!


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

Ebay


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

I built one to carry in the front. It goes into a front receiver hitch. 

Here is a couple of pictures with my truck in the background.

It was a lot of work, but it is better than the ones you buy.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

OK, I've got a question for those of you who carry your rods vertically in front of the truck, as in Surfrunner's pic. Do you actually carry them that way while driving the roads and highways? If so, how do you keep road grime, bugs, etc. out of the reels, not to mention receiving damage from rocks and other junk thrown up by other vehicles? Also, if you carry your rods full height, aren't you concerned about hitting branches, etc. and snapping the tips off?

I can see carrying the rods that way once you hit the beach, but I'm reluctant to subject my tackle to road hazards.


----------



## Bigdaddy4760 (May 21, 2004)

*Rod Rack*

I dont know if you would be inetrested in a rod rack I have it is a custom made alluminum rod rack, it has 11 rod holders, 9 holders 1-1/2" ID, 2 2" ID, 4 of the holders are for gimble butt rods.

Deminsions are 5'-9" total width, center to center on bolt holes is 57".

If you are or anyone is interested in it PM me, I will let it go for $100.00.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

*easy and safe*

i built this one for 15.00 there are two of them one in front and this is the rear rubber tape on top


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

Not the best pic but you get the idea


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

Brady bunch- 


Sent ya a pm.

Mike


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

bigfost said:


> OK, I've got a question for those of you who carry your rods vertically in front of the truck, as in Surfrunner's pic. Do you actually carry them that way while driving the roads and highways? If so, how do you keep road grime, bugs, etc. out of the reels, not to mention receiving damage from rocks and other junk thrown up by other vehicles? Also, if you carry your rods full height, aren't you concerned about hitting branches, etc. and snapping the tips off?
> 
> I can see carrying the rods that way once you hit the beach, but I'm reluctant to subject my tackle to road hazards.


Bigfost,

I drive mine like that from home to the beach. I have made several trips to Matagorda and PINS from Houston like that.

The only time I have to be carefull of hitting limbs is in my neighberhood or if I go into someone elses. I just kind of watch and drive around the limbs.

I cover my reels when I travel and and the rods clean very easily. Heck, I clean them anyway.

I carry the top section of my 2 piece rods in the cab with me. My one piece rods are Harringtons, which are 10' and they ride in racks without a problem.

Besides this rack, I had one in the 90's that my rods rode in. I did break a light rod, which was in my driveway. I wasn't paying attention and ran into a limb.

Other than that, I have never had a problem. Actually, I damage more rods buy having them ride in the back of my truck, which is the main reason why I put them in the rack when I travel.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

here are a few pics of my surf fishing rack. It is not only a rod holder, but also stores and carrys all my gear and kayak. I can carry three 70QT coolers under the kayak if needed, and two 30 QT on each side by the cab. I have ten rod holders, an area for my PVC rod holders, and four storeage areas. Since these pics I have added an area to carry my top section of the rods also. Works great and allows me to be loaded and out the door in a few minutes. Then once on the beach eveything is within reach of the tail gate.


----------



## Sponge (Jun 22, 2004)

Sweet JR,
Did you build that your self? I really want that same set up built for my truck if possible?



Sponge


----------



## raw10628 (May 23, 2004)

Sponge said:


> Sweet JR,
> Did you build that your self? I really want that same set up built for my truck if possible?


No kidding, that is on sweet set up. That would look awfully nice in the back of my truck.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Sponge said:


> Sweet JR,
> Did you build that your self? I really want that same set up built for my truck if possible?
> 
> Sponge


Yes I built it.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

i'm all about fabbing up my own stuff. Jolly Roger, that thing is sick. anything is possible with an imagination like that. nice work. thomas


----------



## DCW (Aug 3, 2005)

*Rod rack*

I just finished building myself a rod rack to fit in the back of my Toyota Prerunner. Can't wait to head to the surf and try it out. I'm headed to the hill country for a week so I guess it will have to wait. It holds 6 rods at an angle to just clear the ice chest and tailgate. I'll try to post some pictures when I get back next week. I'm working on an idea to raise it up into fishing position too.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Jolly really has a neat set up ... mine's not as nice, but it gets the job done.

When fully loaded, the ice chest is in the back seat and the blue box is next to the tailgate ... then we load the yak in the center of the bed and it rests on the closed tailgate.

There's some detailed pics of my rack (watch it) and other ideas here ... http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=56692


----------



## Krash (May 21, 2004)

Here's what I came up with for my truck.
I copied the design of a Trac-Rac and built the rear part to match the height of my headache rack.My surf and small rods ride in 4" PVC tubes with monitoring well caps on the ends.These have a locking hasp already built in.They're a little expensive but work a lot better than the screw in type.Plus they are easy to lock and give it a very nice "finished" look.I put the rods in a "rod sock" and they ride very well.The shark rods ride in a reciever rack on the front.
The rack built like this also comes in handy for hanging things like a lantern or solar shower.I'm currently working on a roll-up canopy that will be attached to it also.
Oh,and the kayak being up there makes a great place to find some cell-phone signal and get comfy while talking on the phone.Right Gundoctor??
Don't know if that's what you're looking for but it's the best that I've come up with so far. :biggrin:


----------



## DCW (Aug 3, 2005)

I've got pictures of my rack now but can't seem to be able to post them. The pictures are to big and I can't seem to be able to get them resized for some reason. I'll try again next week.


----------



## Krash (May 21, 2004)

DCW said:


> I've got pictures of my rack now but can't seem to be able to post them. The pictures are to big and I can't seem to be able to get them resized for some reason. I'll try again next week.


Mine are usually too large too.
Try this http://www.lan-lord.net/photo_resize.aspx
After you resize it save it to your computer then you should be able to upload it.


----------



## DCW (Aug 3, 2005)

*Rod Rack*

OK I finally got them to resize. So here they are!


----------



## puretexn (Oct 28, 2004)

I made this rod holder that fits in my front reciever. I made another reciever hitch on my yak rak in the back. I transport my rods in the front, then move the rod rack to the back for fishing.

Rod holder in the front reciever.








Rod holder in the kayak rack.









Keeping the rods up high helps to keep your line up and over the sandbars and weed. This system also keeps the rods "in" my truck to help deter theft, and keep the rods from going into the big pond on a good run while sleeping.

PT


----------



## johnnyjack (Oct 4, 2004)

Not mine, but found this somewhere


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I travel about 125 miles to the beach and I carried my rods and reels in the bed of the truck once or twice and I paid for it with tackle damage. So i break it down to the reels and bare rods and carry the reels in a soft side inside. I need a tube to carry my bundle rods safely in the bed, about 8 rods. I was thinking about large dia. pvc with a cap on one end and threaded cap on the other. does anyone use a set up like this?


----------



## Stretch (May 22, 2004)

Shadslinger
I use to carry my rods in a 4" pvc tube with cap on one end and threaded fitting on the other, still have these if I need to travel long distant. Would strap top top of jeep and take off. i also made one out of 2" for bait rods.


----------

